# &   Ford Mondeo -  ?
Ford Mondeo 2007 2,5 , 220 .c., 130 000  -    ,   ,   ,       .

----------


## froguz

?

----------


## 23q

esso

----------


## art_b

> Ford Mondeo 2007 2,5 , 220 .c., 130 000  -    ,   ,   ,       .

   ,  .    ,   -  .

----------


## erazer

> Ford Mondeo 2007 2,5 , 220 .c., 130 000  -    ,   ,   ,       .

   -    130 .  ?...   ? 
    ?   -      .

----------

> ?

      ! Ford Formula F 5W30 ...    !     . 
    ,       ?   

> ,  .    ,   -  .

     ,     ? :) 
2 erazer - ,

----------


## art_b

> ! Ford Formula F 5W30 ...    !     . 
>     ,       ?  
>    ,     ? :) 
> 2 erazer - ,

    .  ,       ,    .

----------


## kapra

,   ,  .
      ,  ,           Mobil,      TOTEK,   http://carinae.com.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=2672

----------


## kusturica

> Ford Mondeo 2007 2,5 , 220 .c., 130 000  -    ,   ,   ,       .

       ,    G-energy F Synth 5W-30 EC     ,      ,     .  .

----------

> .  ,       ,    .

     ,   -     ,   ,   ..    ,    .
      ) ,      .            ,    ,   .   

> ,    G-energy F Synth 5W-30 EC     ,      ,     .  .

  ,      ,  ,    .      .    .

----------

)       ?      - ,    ..

----------


## kusturica

> )       ?      - ,    ..

        )))   ,       .  ,         ,    .      ,        ,

----------

..         ?

----------


## kusturica

> ,      ,     ,       ,    Chevron Texaco.      ,  ,

   ,     ,   ,       ..         .

----------


## kusturica

> ,       .   .   .

    -      .     ,      .   -  .

----------


## kusturica

, .     .     ,   .     ,          ?

----------

,      5w-30....    ,  5w-            -35,  30      ,         !    2,5 2007  HUBA    5w30,       ""  ..., ,     .     ,               ,                      2 ...       )))                !          ,    ,      100,         ,   ,            !!!         !

----------

,    =)

----------


## James999

?   

> ,      5w-30....    ,  5w-            -35,  30      ,         !    2,5 2007  HUBA    5w30,       ""  ..., ,     .     ,               ,                      2 ...       )))                !          ,    ,      100,         ,   ,            !!!         !

  ,  . 
        1  G-Energy F Synth EC 5W-30
http://www.upl-rus.ru/selection_oil.html

     20000,             - 15,  ?

----------

12 =)

----------


## James999

,

----------


## sasha32

http://leoparts.com.ua/.     5     .  !  !

----------


## James999

> !      !  ,  15 .         )

       -?

----------


## Uspeh_88

2009.    /.     ?      ,

----------


## 23q

*RumkaVodki*,     ,   ,   .

----------


## Uspeh_88

...(
      ,

----------


## kusturica

:)
        ,        ;)

----------


## Uspeh_88

*kusturica*,   ?   ?

----------


## kusturica

530 EC,      ,    ,     ,

----------


## Uspeh_88

, .  .
..  -  ?

----------


## kusturica

5  ,  ,  . 

     ,   /,

----------

